# Warjack 40k scale comparison



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

I'll keep it brief, i managed to pick up 4 metal crusader warjacks for cheap recently and i plan to turn them into either deffdreads or killa kans. Problem is i'm not sure what they are closest to size wise. I have never owned an official deff dredd or kk from games workshop so i'm not completely sure as to which way to go. I do however have a space marine dredd so if anyone has a ork deff dredd (one built from the box and not scratch built) that they could take a picture of the two stood sde by side...or heck even shots of a space marine dredd next to some kans, i'd really appreciate it. 

Cheers Grim


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

I got this from DakkaDakka.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

That's cool, thnks for that. However the problem is that i don;t know how big the ork deff dred or killer kans are when compared to these models.


----------



## yoyoyo12365 (Dec 6, 2010)

I've not been able to find any pictures with both next to each other, but It seems to me that a space marine dreadnought is roughly the same size as a killa kan... And that a deff dread (at least the GW kit) is notably larger than a dreadnought.

Sorry that I couldn't find a picture, but I do hope that this helps in some way.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

You know this is one of those cases where my money is against the dreadnought.........But ya there about the same size depending on what army you pick, The Legion of everblight stuff is bigger.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Azkaellon said:


> .But ya there about the same size depending on what army you pick, The Legion of everblight stuff is bigger.


About the same size as what? A deff dredd or a killer kan?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

killa kans are closer to SM dread size but shorter and deff dreads are much larger









so a warjack would be closer to a killa kan but not a great match, but for orks you could maybe add a banner and some gubbins and increase the size to make them closer to the size of the deffdread.

But for using PP models as orks you must be stomped by gork and mork btw


----------

